# San Miguel strainers!



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

Two of us ran from Caddis to lower beaver on the 29th. It was running 1000 and really lively but clean. Coming up with a group of possible 5 this Sunday if flows come down a little. Thanks for the update, cause we try and run different sections each time. Will know better by friday how things are shaping up. Getting anyone to commit to anything anymore is like pulling teeth.


----------



## jwolters4 (Jan 3, 2005)

gunnerman, can you boat any evenings on the San Miguel this week? I would be up for running something....Sawpit?.let me know. 

Jason~720-530-3526


----------

